# Game Idea: "Never Have I Ever" Halloween version



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't know if anyone knows the game "Never Have I Ever" but I was just thinking that would be a fun idea for a Halloween party! I saw a video of people playing it at an anime convention, playing as the characters they were dressed as, and I think it would be really fun to do the same in costume as the character/person/whatever you are dressed up as.

If you don't know the game, everyone sits in a circle and holds up their 10 fingers. Then you basically go around in a circle taking turns saying "Never have I ever...." and something you have never done. Anyone who HAS done that has to put one finger down, and when you have all fingers down you are out of the game. Some people also make it a drinking game and take a drink as well as putting down a finger.

So for a Halloween party version, you would be saying things the person/creature/character you are dressed as has never done. So for example you could say "Never have I ever drank blood" and anyone dressed as a vampire would have to put down one finger.
I would do this at my party, but it's a Bioshock party so almost everyone will probably be dressed as Splicers and the game wouldn't really work.

Here are some directions of how to play: http://www.group-games.com/ice-breakers/never-have-i-ever.html

Here's the video of people at the anime convention playing it (as characters from Fullmetal Alchemist):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkHhVL2FG38


----------

